# Спазм мышц шеи



## Marimar (2 Дек 2017)

Здравствуйте.Помогите мне пожалуйста.Мне 30лет.С апреля месяца меня мучают неприятные пульсирующие сжимающие ощущения с левой стороны лица.Боль в висках  как будто там что-то сжимается и давит,тянет шею с левой стороны,мурашки на левой лопатке..частий спазм мишц шее и лопатки.Кажется что голову и шею тянет влево.Очень сильной спазм и дискомфорт.Когда делаю упражнения и поднимаю голову вверх левая сторона не пускает меня.
Бывает что голова как ватная..давит в висках,уши закладывает.Всю голову как будто сжимают со всех сторон...ощущение поретяности в пространстве.Тогда плохо соображаю,чуствую усталость,глаза не могу поднят вверх.

На серии МР томограмм Т1 и Т2 лордоз сглажен.Высота межпозвоночных дисков сохранена,сигналы от дисков шейного отдела по Т2 снижены.Задняя продольная связка уплотнена.Дорзальные диффузные протрузии дисков С5-С7,размерами по 0,2см.Просвет позвоночного канала обычный,спинной мозг структуре.

Скажите может быть такой спазм из за сколиоза?Что мне дальше делать?Спасибо


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Дек 2017)

У невролога на приёме были?


----------



## Marimar (2 Дек 2017)

Да была.Сказал что у меня шейно-черепной синдром. Назначил Магне В6 таб.и мильгамма 10 ук.
Вертебролог-невропатолог тоже сказал что это от мышц болит шея и потом отдает в голову.Спрашивала что делать.. ответ-живите как раньше. А как жить (((Голова как не моя и скованность в левой стороне. Бывает такой спазм что руку и плечо не могу поднять.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2017)

Боковые снимки покажите.


----------



## Marimar (3 Дек 2017)

Сейчас сброшу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2017)

Что же, больше похоже на мышечную причину боли. Шейно-черепной синдром.


----------



## Marimar (3 Дек 2017)

Врач при осмотре сказал что очень сильное напряжение в височной зоне и мышца болезненная.Я когда говорю то чуствуетса еще больше дискомфорт и давление в щеке..возле уха и виске.Предложил сделать рентген з функциональними пробами шее и височно нижнечелюстнова сустава..подознерие на артроз сустава.Хотя я когда жую или розкриваю рот то мне не больно.Подскажите пожалуйста нужно делать ренг.?Я в этом году делала уже 4ри раза и как то тоже не хочется вновь просвечиваться.Как ви думаете почему такой спазм?Вот даже сейчас пишу сообщение и от уха по шее до плича тянет..долго не могу сидеть то больше спазмирует.Бивает що переднии мышци шее тоже тянут и ето все только з левой стороны.Спасибо


----------



## AIR (3 Дек 2017)

Marimar написал(а):


> Скажите может быть такой спазм из за сколиоза?


Может. 


Marimar написал(а):


> Что мне дальше делать?


Качественный мануальный осмотр и лечение мягкотканевыми методами мануальной терапии,  по типу миопрессуры. .


Marimar написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста нужно делать ренг.?


Нет.


----------



## Marimar (3 Дек 2017)

Спасибо вам за ответ.Я от не могу понять..вот у мене возле позвонков шее..где то на уровне последних  слева сначала чуствую дискомфорт а потом боль.После болит и потом спазмируется вся левая сторона.Там что то может зажиматься или боль от мышц и связок возле позвонков?Может дело в протрузиях?Мне невропатолог предлагал инькции ботокса (ксеомин)Устала уже от боли и етой скованности..да еще и голова как не моя.


----------



## AIR (3 Дек 2017)

Marimar написал(а):


> боль от мышц и связок возле позвонков


И на голове тоже от них..


Marimar написал(а):


> Мне невропатолог предлагал инькции ботокса (ксеомин)Устала уже от боли и етой скованности..да еще и голова как не моя.


Для этого он очень точно должен знать именно  те мышцы, которые вызывают боль..


----------



## Marimar (7 Дек 2017)

Спасибо.

Несколько дней назад начало пульсировать и давить с другой стороны головы.А сегодня ужасно болит еще и правый висок..как будто чем то острым туда давят.Отдает в глаз,в щеку..трудно брови поднять..голова вся скованная.Может медикаментозно можно себе как то помочь?Ето височная мышца так болит?


----------



## abelar (12 Дек 2017)

Нужна консультация ЛОР специалиста. Вполне вероятно, что он сделает рентг. снимок.


----------

